# any yOung pregnant wOmen??? ((15,16,?)) Or yOunger.



## trueloveooh7

i think i may be pregnant. but im nOt sure #1. but i wOuld like tO have a baby. but the only thing is that im in 8th grade. i dOnt knOw hOw im gOnna gO tO schOOl. but if it was highschOol it woUld be different because i cOuld take night classes. i think if i tOld my mOm& brOther theyd disOwn me and be VERRY upset. but we bOth have LOTS of suppOrt frOm his dad & dads gf. but his mom is SOOOO immature abOut everything.? HELP PLZ.


----------



## Jo

Well the first thing you need to do is test to make sure, no point worrying about telling people until you know for sure

Secondly i personally think it would be crazy to try for a baby when still in 8th grade, you have a whole life to live before even thinking about about having a baby.

How would you support it?, where would you live?
You need to think about all these things seriously

To be brutally honest you are still a child yourself and shouldn't really be having sex let alone thinking about haveing a baby


----------



## nikky0907

You just posted a thread!

People have replied to it.


----------



## Suz

Really, you need to take a pregnancy test. No one can help you unless you confirm you are pregnant or not. We cant give you the magic answers......


----------



## mBLACK

Jo said:


> Well the first thing you need to do is test to make sure, no point worrying about telling people until you know for sure
> 
> Secondly i personally think it would be crazy to try for a baby when still in 8th grade, you have a whole life to live before even thinking about about having a baby.
> 
> How would you support it?, where would you live?
> You need to think about all these things seriously
> 
> To be brutally honest you are still a child yourself and shouldn't really be having sex let alone thinking about haveing a baby

Um sorry if I sound rude but she didn't ask for anybody's opinion on whether or not she should be having sex nor did she state anywhere that she was trying for a baby, accidents happen we just learn to live with them everyday. There are alot of support groups that help young mothers so they can continue to get their education all the while caring for their children. I'm 15 and am due to be a mother in 2 weeks time and personally it bothers me when people make comments to me about my age.


----------



## mBLACK

trueloveooh7 said:


> i think i may be pregnant. but im nOt sure #1. but i wOuld like tO have a baby. but the only thing is that im in 8th grade. i dOnt knOw hOw im gOnna gO tO schOOl. but if it was highschOol it woUld be different because i cOuld take night classes. i think if i tOld my mOm& brOther theyd disOwn me and be VERRY upset. but we bOth have LOTS of suppOrt frOm his dad & dads gf. but his mom is SOOOO immature abOut everything.? HELP PLZ.

To be honest love, you need to take a test ASAP. I was 14 when I found out I was pregnant and deciding to become a parent at this age was the most difficult yet loving decision I have ever made.
If you are pregnant, will you be keeping the baby?
Things to keep in mind are that once you have a baby you are an adult for the rest of your life, and your life no longer belongs to yourself but to your child/ren.
Good luck and let us know asap, if there's anything you need don't hesitate to pm me I'm always around somewhere.:hugs:


----------



## Jo

mBLACK said:


> Um sorry if I sound rude but she didn't ask for anybody's opinion on whether or not she should be having sex nor did she state anywhere that she was trying for a baby, accidents happen we just learn to live with them everyday. There are alot of support groups that help young mothers so they can continue to get their education all the while caring for their children. I'm 15 and am due to be a mother in 2 weeks time and personally it bothers me when people make comments to me about my age.

No you don't sound rude at all hun, I am only of the opinion i have stated above as i have a nearly 10 yr old and it scares the crap outta me TBH that someone so young is on the board that is saying she wants a baby, maybe not now but sometime soon, that is how i read the post.

Now please don't jump on me as I know you are only 15 yourself but you seem to be a very responsible 15yr old and very mature with the way you come across n your posts, in fact reading your posts you come across as a heck of a lot older.
The OP's post doesn't seem very coherent and mature to me, does it you?

At the end of the day until she takes a test we can't offer any advice one way or another, and in no way can we wave a magic wand and make it all better for her


----------



## mrscookie

Jo said:


> The OP's post doesn't seem very coherent and mature to me, does it you?

I have to agree there. I dont live in the US so I don't know how old people in the 8th grade are, but in the UK, year 8 pupils are around about 12-13, which seems extremely young to be sexually active.


Honey I think you need to test, then if you are pregnant, go to the doctor for advice, they have leaflets and helplines which will help you to get through it, if you are not pregnant, wait.. enjoy your life, have fun, find husband material and then maybe settle down for the long haul.
good luck to you
xx


----------



## nikky0907

She is 13-14.

Thats how old the student in 8th grade are over here.

:shrugs:
Way too young to be thinking about wanting a baby.


----------



## leeanne

Unfortunately, if she is pregnant right now nothing she does will turn back time. However, I do sincerely hope that if she is not pregnant but is having sex that proper precautions will be made in order not to get pregnant at this age. 

I think that most young teen moms here, even though they love their baby very much and are very excited, probably wish even if just for a little bit that things were a bit different. And I also think that most of the teen moms are worried about how to support their baby, about their future, etc.

There will be many rewards but it will be tough at times too.


----------



## Serene123

If you're trying for a baby at 14, you're quite frankly an idiot.

However, if you think you're pregnant, take a test.


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Take a test as you can't be sure that your pregnant until you do, its no point wondering about the what ifs!


----------



## heather91

You really need to think carefully about this. When I think back to when I was 14 I thought I knew everything and could have moved out by myself and everything, but now I'm older I realise that really I certainly would not have been able to cope with pregnancy and looking after a child. I'm 17 now and it's still really difficult, going to work is really hard when you feel so nauseous and financially me and my boyfriend are really going to struggle. You've got so much life to live from now until you're 18/19 and what you want will probably totally change by then! If you're already pregnant of course, it won't be ideal but it's not the end of the world. I just really think you should reconsider trying for a baby. Hope everything works out well for you :hugs:


----------



## heather91

mBLACK said:


> Um sorry if I sound rude but she didn't ask for anybody's opinion on whether or not she should be having sex nor did she state anywhere that she was trying for a baby, accidents happen we just learn to live with them everyday. There are alot of support groups that help young mothers so they can continue to get their education all the while caring for their children. I'm 15 and am due to be a mother in 2 weeks time and personally it bothers me when people make comments to me about my age.

She said she wanted a baby, so I interpretted it as she was trying for a baby, as did Jo I suppose.


----------



## lizpol

Hi hun how do u think you might be pregnant first, is it because you havent been using protection or was it an accident?

You're way too young to be having a baby your only just a teenager, you really do have so much life to live still, but still if i was in your situation and i was pregnant i wouldnt be able to get rid of my baby because i dont believe in abortion, but just be careful you really do want to be having any regrets at 13/14, you have no money coming in to be able to support your baby and you would have to rely on family too much. His mom isnt immature about it and your mom and brother would have every right to be upset if you were because your 13/14 an if i knew my daughter was wishing for a baby at that age ( eventually when i have one) it would upset me so much I would want her to get the most out her life and when the time is right and she could support herself it would be totally different i would be supportive.

Just think about it some more but dont worry im sure people will be supportive if you were


----------



## mBLACK

Jo said:


> Now please don't jump on me as I know you are only 15 yourself but you seem to be a very responsible 15yr old and very mature with the way you come across n your posts, in fact reading your posts you come across as a heck of a lot older.
> The OP's post doesn't seem very coherent and mature to me, does it you?

Thnx and yes I see your POV now.:)


----------



## Gems

Am i right in thinking its actually illegal to be having sex at 13-14 anyway??


----------



## brownhairedmom

trueloveooh7 said:


> but i wOuld like tO have a baby. but the only thing is that im in 8th grade.
> 
> but we bOth have LOTS of suppOrt frOm his dad & dads gf. but his mom is SOOOO immature abOut everything.? HELP PLZ.



Does anything sound wrong with that sentence to you? There is a huge difference between accidently getting pregnant at 14 years old and wanting or trying to have a baby at 14 years old.


For the second sentence, sweetie I don't think his mom is being immature about not supporting a 14 year old who thinks she is pregnant, I think she's probably doing the right thing. I wouldn't be quite so supportive either at first, I have to admit. Of course she is going to be upset, you people are 13-14 years old and having sex. I would probably pass out if my child came to me at 14 years old and told me they were pregnant/got someone pregnant.


----------



## Sophie1205

Isnt the legal age in the US 18 to have sex? Cuz its 16 over here, but either way it is illegal.
I dont know what to say. Take a test and the first thing I would do if i were you is tell your mum. And she wouldnt be being "immature" if she wont support you in having a child at your age, she will only want what is best for her daughter.
You are so young, and I couldnt imagine what it would be like to have a child at 13.. Im 18 and worried enough so i cant imagine what it would be like at 13.

Hope everything works out for the best.
x


----------



## nikky0907

It is not illegal unless neither one of them is 18 or more.

So if they are both 13/14 it is not illegal.

If for example she is 14 and he is 18 or more,it would be statutory rape and he would go to jail.Same goes for vice a versa.


----------



## missjess

Omg... :shock: You've got to be nuts to be thinking of having a baby at such a young age ! A baby is so much work and change your life completely... :dohh:


----------



## Nik_

Sophie1205 said:


> Isnt the legal age in the US 18 to have sex? Cuz its 16 over here, but either way it is illegal.
> I dont know what to say. Take a test and the first thing I would do if i were you is tell your mum. And she wouldnt be being "immature" if she wont support you in having a child at your age, she will only want what is best for her daughter.
> You are so young, and I couldnt imagine what it would be like to have a child at 13.. Im 18 and worried enough so i cant imagine what it would be like at 13.
> 
> Hope everything works out for the best.
> x

The age of consent depends on the state, it's 16-18. Where I live for example, it's 17.


----------



## celia713

I was 16 when I got preggo with my son who is now 12. His father was all happy yes we're going to have a baby and I love you. His family was so supportive and blah blah blah. Then he realized Hey I can have other females too and I was left alone to raise my son and his family wanted nothing to do with me and my son. I gave up everything a full college scholarship, and other things. For so called love and a baby I wanted to give him. I was young and dumb. So please think about what you do before you come to your final conclusion you dont know whats going to happen 5 years from now. He is a boy still wanting to explore.......Oh and by the way my ex still does nothing for my son but hang up on him.....


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

trueloveooh7 said:


> i think i may be pregnant. but im nOt sure #1. but i wOuld like tO have a baby. but the only thing is that im in 8th grade. i dOnt knOw hOw im gOnna gO tO schOOl. but if it was highschOol it woUld be different because i cOuld take night classes. i think if i tOld my mOm& brOther theyd disOwn me and be VERRY upset. but we bOth have LOTS of suppOrt frOm his dad & dads gf. but his mom is SOOOO immature abOut everything.? HELP PLZ.

all im going to say hun is do a test. and im 16 and pregnant but i wasnt activly trying for a baby. why do you want one?? yes they are lovley and a great gift but they are alot of work Mblack is about your age i think but she sounds very mature and i dont think she was activly trying to get preg but im sure she will make a great mummy now that she is :hug: Mbalck

what im trying to say hunni is it may seem like a good idea now but a baby is not a toy and since ive beocme preg i have lost nealry all my friends. just think about what your doing hun and plzzzzzz think about trying for a baby its really hard work and you are sooooooooo young people think im young at 16 but 14 is very young plz think aboit it hunni:hug:
xx


----------



## mBLACK

16mumtobe said:


> trueloveooh7 said:
> 
> 
> i think i may be pregnant. but im nOt sure #1. but i wOuld like tO have a baby. but the only thing is that im in 8th grade. i dOnt knOw hOw im gOnna gO tO schOOl. but if it was highschOol it woUld be different because i cOuld take night classes. i think if i tOld my mOm& brOther theyd disOwn me and be VERRY upset. but we bOth have LOTS of suppOrt frOm his dad & dads gf. but his mom is SOOOO immature abOut everything.? HELP PLZ.
> 
> all im going to say hun is do a test. and im 16 and pregnant but i wasnt activly trying for a baby. why do you want one?? yes they are lovley and a great gift but they are alot of work Mblack is about your age i think but she sounds very mature and i dont think she was activly trying to get preg but im sure she will make a great mummy now that she is :hug: Mbalck
> 
> what im trying to say hunni is it may seem like a good idea now but a baby is not a toy and since ive beocme preg i have lost nealry all my friends. just think about what your doing hun and plzzzzzz think about trying for a baby its really hard work and you are sooooooooo young people think im young at 16 but 14 is very young plz think aboit it hunni:hug:
> xxClick to expand...

Thank you, you actually astound me with your maturity too! I couldn't believe you were only 16.:DI wasn't trying either, and I have to echo this. Having a baby (even before he/she is born) will affect your life in a way nothing else can. You also have to consider things like - for instance, are you POSITIVE that this baby will have the best possible life with you? Are you in a financial position to be able to care for him/her properly? Are you completely mentally and physically stable?
To be honest when I was in grade 8 I was a little nutcase, I would never have been able to care for a child, I actually did want one too but for selfish reasons; not to give him/her all the love in the world or enrich his/her life with great things, but to have this cute little being in my life who NEEDED me to stay alive.
I know him and his family may be supportive now but honey - he's a teenage boy, and to top it off they mature 3 years slower than we do! You are both very young, and in 5 years time you will both be completely different people. Who's to say you are still going to want to be with eachother?

Sometimes alot of these feelings come from somewhere else, but let me tell you that whatever you do from here on out will affect that little persons life forever. Good luck with everything.
:hug:


----------



## brownhairedmom

16mumtobe said:


> what im trying to say hunni is it may seem like a good idea now but a baby is not a toy and since ive beocme preg i have lost nealry all my friends. just think about what your doing hun and plzzzzzz think about trying for a baby its really hard work and you are sooooooooo young people think im young at 16 but 14 is very young plz think aboit it hunni:hug:
> xx

She is right. I'm almost 21 and I've still lost all of my friends because nobody wants to settle down and wait for the pregnant lady/drag me along because I can't drink or party. 

Did you take a test yet?


----------



## ricschick

hun you definately need to test to put your mind at rest. how late are you and was you using anything as it maybe just a late period due to stress or something. good luck 
once we no the out come we can talk more and see whats best for you.:hug:


----------



## brownhairedmom

I don't think she's coming back. She hasn't had any activity for days


----------



## Bumble_Bee

look guys, 

all i can say is. 


GO YOUNG MUMS!!!!!!

i was 14 when i conceived my first and that didn't end wonderfully but i say that what happened -- happened, no use bagging her out about it. 

another thing, if you wanna chat let me know, i'm her for support if you want it. That is the Thread Poster, but i'm happy to talk to others aswell:)

lovez, 

Rhi. 
xx
:hugs:


----------



## brownhairedmom

I don't think anyone here is bagging her out for accidently becoming pregnant. I think its more along the lines of she said she _wanted_ a baby and was wondering how to work her schooling around it in grade 8. Like I said in my previous post, there is a huge difference between accidently falling pregnant and trying for a baby at age 14


----------



## leedsforever

oh my gosh :shock: at 14... sexually active!! Jeez!!!

I think children as young as 14 WANTING a baby is trying to replace something in their lives that they may have missed out on!!

Sorry just my opinion!!


----------



## AppleBlossom

At 14 I don't think I even knew what sex was! I'm going to be honest and say 13/14 is far too young to decide to have a baby or be sexually active. My younger sister is 14 and I can't imagine her kissing other boys never mind having sex.I think girls who want to try for a baby that young are after something to love but a baby is much nmore than that and such hard work. After all you are just a child yourself at that age. Just my opinion though, sorry if I've offended anyone


----------



## mrscookie

Bumble_Bee said:


> look guys,
> 
> all i can say is.
> 
> 
> GO YOUNG MUMS!!!!!!
> 
> i was 14 when i conceived my first and that didn't end wonderfully but i say that what happened -- happened, no use bagging her out about it.
> 
> another thing, if you wanna chat let me know, i'm her for support if you want it. That is the Thread Poster, but i'm happy to talk to others aswell:)
> 
> lovez,
> 
> Rhi.
> xx
> :hugs:

 
Oh god... its almost like your are all for a 14 year old to try for a baby! yes I agree some young mums deserve a medal, it does not mean that she should try for a child, still being a child herself. I know someone who was 14 and her and the baby died during childbirth because her body still was not ready... its not something I could ever condone at such a young age.
:hissy:


----------



## nikky0907

I have to agree with Melbo.You can't possibly condone people having babies at 14.
Yes,accidental is one thing but shouldn't we be trying to work out how reduce the number of pregnancies at 14,15? Yes,some young moms are amazing.Hello,I am one myself :smug:
But not all!

Nobody should every get approval for having sex and ttc at 14.And you should make it sound like it's ok.


----------



## Nik_

bexy_22 said:


> At 14 I don't think I even knew what sex was! I'm going to be honest and say 13/14 is far too young to decide to have a baby or be sexually active. My younger sister is 14 and I can't imagine her kissing other boys never mind having sex.I think girls who want to try for a baby that young are after something to love but a baby is much nmore than that and such hard work. After all you are just a child yourself at that age. Just my opinion though, sorry if I've offended anyone

I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Wobbles

trueloveooh7 said:


> i think i may be pregnant. but im nOt sure #1. but i wOuld like tO have a baby. but the only thing is that im in 8th grade. i dOnt knOw hOw im gOnna gO tO schOOl. but if it was highschOol it woUld be different because i cOuld take night classes. i think if i tOld my mOm& brOther theyd disOwn me and be VERRY upset. but we bOth have LOTS of suppOrt frOm his dad & dads gf. but his mom is SOOOO immature abOut everything.? HELP PLZ.

Is there something wrong with the 'O' button? :-k


----------



## Happy

Wobbles said:


> trueloveooh7 said:
> 
> 
> i think i may be pregnant. but im nOt sure #1. but i wOuld like tO have a baby. but the only thing is that im in 8th grade. i dOnt knOw hOw im gOnna gO tO schOOl. but if it was highschOol it woUld be different because i cOuld take night classes. i think if i tOld my mOm& brOther theyd disOwn me and be VERRY upset. but we bOth have LOTS of suppOrt frOm his dad & dads gf. but his mom is SOOOO immature abOut everything.? HELP PLZ.
> 
> Is there something wrong with the 'O' button? :-kClick to expand...

Thats exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Bumble_Bee

rae05 said:


> I don't think anyone here is bagging her out for accidently becoming pregnant. I think its more along the lines of she said she _wanted_ a baby and was wondering how to work her schooling around it in grade 8. Like I said in my previous post, there is a huge difference between accidently falling pregnant and trying for a baby at age 14

yes i see where your comming from, i didn't *try* for it but it happened so shit happens and life goes on.

Rhi. 
xx
:hug:


----------



## leeanne

Bumble_Bee said:


> rae05 said:
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone here is bagging her out for accidently becoming pregnant. I think its more along the lines of she said she _wanted_ a baby and was wondering how to work her schooling around it in grade 8. Like I said in my previous post, there is a huge difference between accidently falling pregnant and trying for a baby at age 14
> 
> yes i see where your comming from, i didn't *try* for it but it happened so shit happens and life goes on.
> 
> Rhi.
> xx
> :hug:Click to expand...

Interesting choice of words Bumble_Bee. Pregnancies happen, surprises happen, but never in a million years would I have said "shit happens" when referring to a surprise pregnancy.

Think about your wording and how you've just referred to your own baby as "shit happens".


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

leeanne said:


> Bumble_Bee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rae05 said:
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone here is bagging her out for accidently becoming pregnant. I think its more along the lines of she said she _wanted_ a baby and was wondering how to work her schooling around it in grade 8. Like I said in my previous post, there is a huge difference between accidently falling pregnant and trying for a baby at age 14
> 
> yes i see where your comming from, i didn't *try* for it but it happened so shit happens and life goes on.
> 
> Rhi.
> xx
> :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting choice of words Bumble_Bee. Pregnancies happen, surprises happen, but never in a million years would I have said "shit happens" when referring to a surprise pregnancy.
> 
> Think about your wording and how you've just referred to your own baby as "shit happens".Click to expand...

You took the words right out of my mouth x


----------



## Suz

leeanne said:


> Bumble_Bee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rae05 said:
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone here is bagging her out for accidently becoming pregnant. I think its more along the lines of she said she _wanted_ a baby and was wondering how to work her schooling around it in grade 8. Like I said in my previous post, there is a huge difference between accidently falling pregnant and trying for a baby at age 14
> 
> yes i see where your comming from, i didn't *try* for it but it happened so shit happens and life goes on.
> 
> Rhi.
> xx
> :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting choice of words Bumble_Bee. Pregnancies happen, surprises happen, but never in a million years would I have said "shit happens" when referring to a surprise pregnancy.
> 
> Think about your wording and how you've just referred to your own baby as "shit happens".Click to expand...

Couldn't have said it better myself :)


----------



## brownhairedmom

Bumble_Bee said:


> rae05 said:
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone here is bagging her out for accidently becoming pregnant. I think its more along the lines of she said she _wanted_ a baby and was wondering how to work her schooling around it in grade 8. Like I said in my previous post, there is a huge difference between accidently falling pregnant and trying for a baby at age 14
> 
> yes i see where your comming from, i didn't *try* for it but it happened so shit happens and life goes on.
> 
> Rhi.
> xx
> :hug:Click to expand...


:shock:


----------



## nikky0907

Shit,huh?

What a lovely petname....


----------



## leeanne

She definitely has a way with words, doesn't she? Very sad!


----------



## leedsforever

shows her maturity Im afraid!!!


----------



## AppleBlossom

Shit happens? Nice


----------



## chefamy1122

Wobbles said:


> trueloveooh7 said:
> 
> 
> i think i may be pregnant. but im nOt sure #1. but i wOuld like tO have a baby. but the only thing is that im in 8th grade. i dOnt knOw hOw im gOnna gO tO schOOl. but if it was highschOol it woUld be different because i cOuld take night classes. i think if i tOld my mOm& brOther theyd disOwn me and be VERRY upset. but we bOth have LOTS of suppOrt frOm his dad & dads gf. but his mom is SOOOO immature abOut everything.? HELP PLZ.
> 
> Is there something wrong with the 'O' button? :-kClick to expand...

:rofl::rofl: my thOughts exactly. That is sO damn annOying.


----------



## sbbunnie

I really didn't plan on having kids or ever thought about it. when I found out I never/would never refer to it as "shit happens" you were given a gift of life basically. . . a miracle I couldn't imagine holding my baby and talking to someone about having him and say "aw well ya know shit happens" .............wow....


----------



## AppleBlossom

sbbunnie said:


> I really didn't plan on having kids or ever thought about it. when I found out I never/would never refer to it as "shit happens" you were given a gift of life basically. . . a miracle I couldn't imagine holding my baby and talking to someone about having him and say "aw well ya know shit happens" .............wow....

I totally agree. My pregnancy wasn't planned and I was 18 when I found out but she is the most precious thing to me and would never describe her as that EVER


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

I could never have described Jasmine as "shit happens", she wasn't planned but was not and never would be a "mistake either".. she was the most amazing surprise I could have hoped for


----------



## coccyx

As i recall you actually have to lie down and have sex to create a baby, you do not wake up one day and theres a baby in your uterus. Accidents do happen, but to plan a baby at this age is awful. Babies are a wonderful gift not a play thing or a trophy.


----------



## AquaDementia

Why dO yOu pOst like this?


----------



## heather91

I agree with what everyone is saying, but you need to understand that she is only 14 and clearly immature. Obviously, every one is going to put her off trying for a baby but I think to comment about the way she speaks is silly because she is so young (and clearly immature as I said)! Hopefully the response she has received from the forum will make her see that she really does look foolish to try for a baby at 14 and this is the kind of reaction she should expect every day from people around her that know she did try for a baby!


----------



## Suz

AquaDementia said:


> Why dO yOu pOst like this?

dOn't yOu knOw its the cOOl thing tO dO? 

:muaha:


----------



## brownhairedmom

Suz said:


> AquaDementia said:
> 
> 
> Why dO yOu pOst like this?
> 
> dOn't yOu knOw its the cOOl thing tO dO?
> 
> 
> :muaha:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## leeanne

Suz said:


> AquaDementia said:
> 
> 
> Why dO yOu pOst like this?
> 
> dOn't yOu knOw its the cOOl thing tO dO?
> 
> :muaha:Click to expand...

Oh boy! ThEn I must bE thE nErd around hErE. :rofl:


----------



## Suz

Do you want to use my Nerds are Cool avatar :rofl:


----------



## leeanne

Suz said:


> Do you want to use my Nerds are Cool avatar :rofl:

:rofl::rofl:

Naw, starting my own fad. SEE abovE.


----------



## Suz

:rofl:


----------



## Sarah88

I have to agree that I would be shocked if my daughter came to me at 13/14 and said they were having sex and pregnant. This is by no means an attack on you at all Mary. There is no way I would have ever guessed that you were 15 by your posts. I think that you are one of those few young people who are able to see the bigger picture and are having your boy for the right reasons. 

This girl sounds quite immature and makes it seem like having a baby is all good and easy. I haven't even had my bub yet and it's not easy. I am 20 and barely see any of my friends either because they're all interested in going out, boozing and getting with random guys. Since i'm pregnant and get tired easily, I am normally the designated driver if I do go out once, and my friends never even bother to invite me out either. At least at 20 i've been able to have a life, to go out and do all those things without having a dependant child.


----------



## mrscookie

miracles happen, suprises happen, little joy's happen..... shit most certainly don't happen.. not when refering to your child. I feel bad for those who can't have children and would do anything for a ''miracle'' of their own...and there are people out there refering to the suprise growing inside them as shit. :'( how sad
xxxx


----------



## mBLACK

Bumble_Bee said:


> rae05 said:
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone here is bagging her out for accidently becoming pregnant. I think its more along the lines of she said she _wanted_ a baby and was wondering how to work her schooling around it in grade 8. Like I said in my previous post, there is a huge difference between accidently falling pregnant and trying for a baby at age 14
> 
> yes i see where your comming from, i didn't *try* for it but it happened so shit happens and life goes on.
> 
> Rhi.
> xx
> :hug:Click to expand...

:shock:
Ouch.


----------

